# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Plantex CSM



## ridns (May 5, 2006)

I have been using this product it would seem slightly blindly, based on recommended dosage others are using. I would feel much better if I know exactly what it is that I'm putting in there.I would like to have a tight rein on exactly what does or does not go into my tanks. Any URL's or other info would be greatly appreciated.

if only my money matched my wants!


----------



## ridns (May 5, 2006)

I have been using this product it would seem slightly blindly, based on recommended dosage others are using. I would feel much better if I know exactly what it is that I'm putting in there.I would like to have a tight rein on exactly what does or does not go into my tanks. Any URL's or other info would be greatly appreciated.

if only my money matched my wants!


----------



## imported_Mark (Mar 4, 2003)

Linkage from the Krib:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/pmdd-tim.html#roll


----------



## ridns (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Mark but this id the PMDD formula and dosage. I want to have a breakdown of the Plantex CSM only. The thread you refer to tells whats in CSM+B, which is good info but it doesn't add up to 100%. I would like to know the total ingredients.

if only my money matched my wants!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well the easy thing to do is remove the boron from it. As I recall the chelating agent makes up almost 55% of the Plantex. If you go to this URL http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/pmdd-tim.html and scroll about half way down there is a chart with regular Plantex on one side and Plantex +B on the other. Chelating and inert ingredients will make up the rest.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I need to tag along on this question, as I've just now begun using the Plantex and I have a note in the package that says "1 teaspoon in 500 ml = ~0.5 ml" Unfortunately the note is in my handwriting but I can't recall what the 0.5 ml is, 0.5 something per ml, or 0.5ml/gallon/week, or what. 

I don't know what the dosage in a 2wpg 10 gallon tank ought to be. I'll begin with 1 ml of this solution/10 gallons/week, but I think that will be a poor guess!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It might be too much. For a 10 gallon tank at that dilution rate I would add maybe .25 ml twice a week.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

will do, thanks


----------



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi all
just started using DIY fertiliser on a planted 100L tank. I cannot find the product reffered to as "PLantex CSM". Where do you get this from (type of store)?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Either a very well stocked garden center or a hydroponics store. And even then all I can say is good luck. It's fairly easy to find in Canada, very hard to find in the US. Not sure if you are going to be able to find it in Australia at all.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Doubledark where abouts in Adelaide are you from? I'm from Blackwood, funny to see someone from Adelaide.
I have only ever seen one other person on all the forums I visit that was from Adelaide.

Sorry guys for the digression, just that Adelaide is such a small city compared to where most of you come from.

Rumple

Beware of the hand that feeds you!!


----------



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

down the hill at Mitchell Park. ph 0428 814 356 (Steve)


----------

